# Glutamate - We made an Android app :o



## wesmuis (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep, we did- it's free, and we wanted to share it with you all, in the hopes you'll like it as much as we do!





*What is the app about?*
It's yet another e926 image viewer- made for mobile. It's made with ease, speed and material design in mind.

*What features does it have?*
The app is in beta, so this list will be expanded. But for now:

Search tags
Tag history
Integrated image viewer which supports GIF
Flash is supported if you have Flash Player app and Dolphin/Firefox
Save images to your phone with a click
Clear cache
*Something happened*
Yap! Our app is still in beta, so you may encounter a bug. We have set up a site where you can file your problems to. But that's not the only thing. We'd love your help and thoughts: what feature do you want to see? You can put a feature request on the site too.
Clickie here to file a problem or a feature request :3

*Download link?*
Google Play Store Glutamate Downloadlink

*Wh- what about e621?*
Perhaps in the future ;3

I hope this is the right board for this- my apologies in advance if it isn't.
We really hope you like the app and would love your feedback either way!
Cheers!


----------

